# Ideas for An Organized and Uniform Platn Collection Indoors



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

*Ideas for An Organized and Uniform Plant Collection Indoors*

Im looking around at organized and uniform ideas for keeping a collection of plants. Ive seen the collections like this but they are too large for my space and if something were to contaminate it like aphids which we have a lot of here it would be a nightmare to get rid of the pests.










While it is very nice and neat it is too open, hard to keep warm and humid, and too apt to be infested with aphids and similar pests here in Seattle.

Then there is this type of setup where people keep them in aquariums. I have space but Id like to not keep aquariums and would rather keep them in tubs or vats of some sort.










Does anyone have any other ideas besides a hoop house, racks of tanks, or the cut off soda bottles like they use at the Greater Seattle Aquarium Society?










I cant keep them outside, they must be kept in a uniform type enclosure, neat, organized, and must be able to accommodate plants like emersed grown stem plants, cryptocorynes, aridarum, swords, etc. I have some motherplants/specimen plants Id like to get in a better looking displayed form than milkjugs and old milky 10 gallon aquariums.










Then there this from GWAPA and they use nursery flats with humidity domes.










This method seems to me to be the most likeliest and bestest way to keep plants but it looks like it is too congested for many larger plants. Crypt. pontederiifolia will likely have a hard time as well as lagenandra and bucephalandra as one needs vertical space and one needs horizontal space. I don't know of any tall containers that are readily available.

And I found a very similar method at Illumbombs blog.










Any ideas would be greatfully appreciated. I want to get the discombobulated collection of plants I have in order so it doesn't look like a delivery truck yardsaled on the highway.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

check out philip's thread...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=135231&highlight=


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I had not seen that thread before nor the one that references another person that used similar bins from Michaels it looks like. I looked through the Container Store (I call it the OCD store because when I get home my house looks like a disaster compared to the neatness there) and they don't list the 7 inch tall boxes. Ill go in and look there and at Michaels. Thanks for referencing the link. Of all the searching Id done it never came up.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah but those containers are expensive... I ran across that thread 1-2 years ago while researching how to do this whole emersed thing. Best way I've found is to just use the dirt in the box method. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=158939

except instead of dirt I now use turface supplemented with osmocote. much less of a mess when you pull out plants and replant.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I like to wander around tag sales and keep my eyes peeled for random containers that look like good plant housing. You'd be surprised what oddities turn up in such environments. Not to mention the used tanks you can pick up for $5 a pop.

...I will note that after initial conversion, most stem plants don't actually need to be kept very humid—they'll adapt to open-top environments with ease. Aroids are a little more delicate, but the small ones like buces and Aridarum can easily be housed in 2-3" pots in a couple of 10g tanks.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

The square containers I am finding are 10 to 15 dollars each. That is not suitable for my budget lol. The price of plastics has risen a lot and even sterlite containers are expensive and getting hard to find with clear tops.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Build your own with a wooden frame and thick clear plastic sheeting. If I had the space that is what I would do. You can make it like a vivarium where the front opens just above the water line.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I just realized as I was drinking my starbucks frap that the small clear plastic cups with the domes would be perfect for organized emersed containers. More excuse to take advantage of the happy hour promo at starbucks  or you could just offer to buy them from the manager.


----------



## runningantelope (Jan 27, 2013)

Check out these plant pods which are clear drink cups like others have thought of:
http://www.betterweather.co.za/shop/content/6-plant-pods

More info and pictures of the plant pods over at Aquatic Plants South Africa forums:
http://www.apsa.co.za/xenforo/threads/how-to-betterweather-plant-pods.8902/


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

...That's pretty much Neil's starbucks cup, but with a closed top.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the links. Im looking around at whats available to order online from supply houses.


----------



## dbot (Aug 23, 2013)

Just another person who is looking into growing plants emersed: What did you end up doing?

I really like the soda bottle top/bottom idea because you can adjust the height of the bottle (by cutting) to add the amount of depth you want for soil -- for those plants that have huge root structures.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I have some experiments in some deli tubs and some in jars that I have salvaged from the recycle bin. They have to have the right soil or they go stinky from anaerobic action I suppose. Nice loose soil wit just the right amount of organics and the right kind. There seems to be no real perfect formula as some are good and some get stinky.


----------

